# New Departure driver-sprocket removal tool



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 23, 2014)

Thought you might like to see what ND was providing to dealers to service their hubs. These turn up at swaps meets, so keep your eyes open. Easy to miss if you don't know what it is!  This one is not for sale.

The bolt holds the driver tightly in place so it can't move, whether you are removing or installing a sprocket. You'll still need a chain-whip tool for the sprocket.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I believe a couple were sold on here this past year for about $100 each. V/r Shawn


----------

